# [ALSA] tout qui merde : sb-live et bttv (résolu)

## kwenspc

Alors voilà...

j'ai mis à jour le noayu et alsa-lib, alsa-utils, alsa-headers

et là j'ai JAMAIS eu autant de problème avec le son...JAMAIS!   :Crying or Very sad: 

avant j'avais tout :

- le son nickel sur ma sb-live 

- j'avais le son de la télé

maintenant j'ai quoi :

- ma sb-live ne sort pas de son sauf si je retouche le mixer alsa avant de lancer le logiciel qui va utiliser la carte son (ex : xmms)

- je n'ai plus de son de la télé, en plus de ça lancer xawdecode (ou autre) me bousille ma config sur la sb-live. c-a-d qu'après cela : 

le son que j'avais tant bien que mal pu avoir sur ma sb-live ben là je l'ai pu

Je vous précise tout de suite que RIEN n'a changé dans ma config, les cartes n'ont pas changés de slot, ni les fichiers sépcifiques au son etc...

vois le lsmod qui apparait comme avant (sauf que ça déconne...) :

```

w83781d                33832  0 

w83627hf               28712  0 

eeprom                  6032  0 

i2c_sensor              3200  3 w83781d,w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_isa                 2048  0 

snd_emu10k1            96132  1 

snd_rawmidi            20768  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         75768  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3712  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7840  1 snd_emu10k1

i2c_i801                7948  0 

intel_agp              20380  1 

snd_seq_oss            33280  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51856  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7180  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49440  0 

snd_pcm                84356  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              22020  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7940  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          18304  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    48996  11 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

agpgart                29616  1 intel_agp

tuner                  21796  0 

bttv                  149584  0 

video_buf              17924  1 bttv

firmware_class          8192  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9224  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4992  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4232  1 bttv

tveeprom               11928  1 bttv

i2c_core               19200  10 w83781d,w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_i801,tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev                8064  1 bttv

```

avec ou sans le module snd_bt87x ça ne chage rien : je n'ai toujours pas de son de la carte tv et ma sb-live déconne toujours aussi

je comprends plus rien. qu'un problème arrive à cause d'une mauvaise manip' je le conçois, je ne suis pas doué de la pefection donc il m'arrive souvent de faire des erreurs.

Mais là, j'ai rien changé à part avoir mis à jour alsa. Et patatra : plus rien!

Le dernier problème du genre que j'ai eu remonte à il y a 3 ou 4 ans au moins. depuis je n'ai pas eu de pépins...

et je soupconne fortement les dev d'alsa d'avoir merdé quelque chose de bien profond là...

donc là j'ai besoin de votre aide parce que je n'y comprends plus rien...Last edited by kwenspc on Sat May 07, 2005 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RedLemon

Salut,

Je suis dans le même ca que toi.

J'ai une sblive et impossible de la faire fonctionner.

Je lit un mp3 avec kafféine, ci je lance kdemixer, plantage.

Kdemixer et dans la barre des tache, ci je lance n'importe qu'l programme utilisant ma car son, plantage !

Ne parlont même pas de cedega qui refuse tous bonnement de sortir un son.

Bon je suis sous gentoo 2005.0 sur un amd64. 

J'ai tester les deux kernel dispo (2.6.9-r9 et 2.6.11-r6 ) et terter de repasser en alsa 1.07, rien a faire.

Donc j'ai un linux sans son et sans dalida !  :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

essaye de passer aux alsa-driver plutôt que alsa-kernel, j'ai ouï dire que certain problème pouvait venir de là donc qui sait peut-être ....

Bonne chance

----------

## kwenspc

ben je vois pas pourquoi passer aux alsa-drivers améliorerais les choses vu qu'étant en 2.6 ce sont les mêmes drivers dans alsa-drivers que dans un noayu 2.6.

alsa-drivers c'est pour ceux qui utilise encore un 2.4

et puis le plus fort dans tout ça c'est que du jour au lendemain ça ne voulait plus marcher...nada, niet que dalle   :Crying or Very sad: 

alors moi non plus je n'ai pu de dalida, comme RedLemon (ah comme ce bon vieux ultima 7 dont l'install pirate demandais "avec ou sans dalida"...sauf que là nous on a pas le choix snifff)

je vais passer ma journée à chercher

il ne sera pas dit qu'on ne trouvera pas tout de même!

----------

## _droop_

Salut meme probleme ici (mais résolu)

Solution: la derniere version (stable !? -> 1. 0. 8 ) de alsa lib deconne avec le chip emu10k1. Si vous avez une sb live il faut downgrader alsa-lib et alsa-util.

un petit

```

echo "=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.7 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge --one-shot -aDuv alsa-utils

```

devrait remettre ca à plat.

Bonne journée.

edit : sale parseur pas gentil qui transforme 8 ) en  :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

c'est bien ce que je suis en train de faire (ça a justement commencé à déconné dès lors que j'ai mis à jour en 1.0.8...)

on va bien voir.

----------

## kwenspc

toujours le même problème...

la sb-live déconne et j'ai pas de son pour la carte télé.

Exactement les mêmes symptômes que lorsque j'étais en 1.0.8 pour alsa.

Donc ça doit pas être ça.

je comprends plus rien là, tout marchais encore nickel hier, je mets à jour alsa en 1.0.8 ça commence à déconner.

je veux regarder la télé, je vois que je n'ai pas de son...après c plus de son du tout nulle part.

et là bah j'en suis toujours au même point même après être revenu sur la version 1.0.7 d'alsa

----------

## kwenspc

bon j'en viens à penser que c'est de ma carte télé d'où viendrait le problème...

parce que déjà ALSA ne detecte pas la carte son de la carte télé (module snd_bt87x)

même si je le mets en dur ça ne répond pas.

Tout cela me laisse songeur...il y a à peine 1 semaine tout marchais nickel et là pouf. 

materiel pourri!

----------

## _droop_

Re,

en fait il semble qu'il y est plusieurs problemes different dans ce thread... Pour bttv, je peux pas t'aider, j ai pas de carte télé...

----------

## kwenspc

bah pas exactement, le problème est le même : son/pasdeson avec une sb-live + une bttv (qui fait aussi office de carte son meêm si elle est TRES limité puisque elle ne sait que genre la capture audio du tuner qui est sur la même carte)

a priori là pour la sb-live ça a l'air d'aller.

voici mon /etc/modules.d/alsa :

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF verion 1.0.7 ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

options snd cards_limit=3

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

alisa snd-card-1 snd-bt87x

alias sound-slot-1 snd-bt87x

options snd-emu10k1 id="first" enable_midi="1"

options snd-bt87x id="second"

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

```

et ce que donne un lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

w83781d                33832  0 

w83627hf               28712  0 

eeprom                  6032  0 

i2c_sensor              3200  3 w83781d,w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_isa                 2048  0 

i2c_i801                7948  0 

intel_agp              20380  1 

snd_bt87x              12616  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       8064  0 

snd_emux_synth         40448  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6656  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       7296  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                56720  4 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_emu10k1           102148  5 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            22176  2 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          7692  5 snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         77432  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                96388  4 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23812  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8452  3 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            4096  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8224  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    55396  21 snd_bt87x,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep

soundcore               8160  1 snd

agpgart                29616  1 intel_agp

tuner                  21796  0 

bttv                  149584  0 

video_buf              17924  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9224  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4992  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4232  1 bttv

tveeprom               11928  1 bttv

videodev                8064  1 bttv

```

comme vous voyez tout est bien chargé. Ce qui en principe devrait me donner accès à 2 cartes son dans le mixer (ex : gnome-alsamixer). et bien non je n'ai que la sb-live

ce qui me laisse penser que la bttv a bien un problème.

et a priori quand je lance un programme télé (avec par ex xawdecode) je me tappe un beau "mute" de ma sb-live, pourtant les valeurs reste inchangés dans gnome-alsamixer. Et il me faut rebooter pour retrouver les valeurs normales pour ma sb-live. Du coup j'en conclus que quand je lance la télé, la carte utilise le tuner qui utilise à son tour la carte son snd-bt87x...Et bam conflit (ou un truc comme ça) et ça merdouille grave.

bon j'ai déjà le son de ma sb-live c'est déjà ça...

----------

## kwenspc

Bon j'ai trouvé la nature du bug :

quand la carte télé se lance, le son ne sort plus de la sb-live donc.

Pourtant alsamixer me dit que master, pcm et les wave (center, lfe, surround) ne sont mas muter ni  à 0%.

Or c'est bien le cas. J'éteins la télé, toujours pas de son. Je stop alsa, je recharge alsa et les modules de ma sb-live qui conviennes et là 

alsamixer me dit que master, pcm et wave-surround sont muter et à 0%.

bien evidemment quand je les changes d'états le son revient comme par miracle...

ok ok, bon ben y a pu qu'à comprendre pourquoi la carte bidouille ces valeurs sans crier gare et pourquoi alsa ne le detecte pas.

----------

## kwenspc

grumpffff...en fait ma carte télé déconne pas du tout. Ni ma carte son. C'est bien alsa qui FOIRE!

ce n'est pas pour me plaire. 

j'ai branché directement mes enceintes sur la sortie audio de la carte télé et il y a aucun problème.

bon ben je vous tiens au courant. ptit à ptit j'y vois déjà plus clair...

----------

## kwenspc

bon ben résolu

j'ai honte de dire la soluce  :Laughing:  : lors d'un débranchement/rebranchement de mon PC j'ai branché la sortie audio sur la mauvaise sortie.

Je l'ai branché sur la sortie surround. 

ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille : je ne pouvais plus contrôler le volume via le poto pcm

voili voilou  :Embarassed: 

----------

